# Obtaining Healthcare Experience While Working Towards Certifications



## Rondor425 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to pose this question at large to the group.

I am transitioning to the healthcare field after working many years as an IT Bank Compliance Manager. I am exploring a few options with regard to obtaining the required training and certifications.

I have noticed that many jobs require anywhere from 2 years or more of previous experience working for a hospital, clinic or healthcare practice. 

My question is: How does one obtain this experience while working towards certification and/or completing the required training?

I welcome your insight and appreciate your time and consideration

Regards

Ron


----------



## bethdeak (Sep 12, 2013)

There are a variety of ways that you can do this.

Mostly I would suggest looking into a position that would put you in a facility. A procedure scheduler, a registration representative, even a position in the medical records department scanning. You can get your foot in the door, get work experience, and use it to transition and grow within the organization.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rondor425 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Beth,

Thank you for your response. I was looking for the names of positions that I can apply for that will help me obtain the required experience.

Your input is greatly appreciated.

Regards

Ron


----------



## eayers2330@hotmail.com (Sep 12, 2013)

*Experience*

It's not easy getting experience.  I passed the CPC exam in 2010. Still looking for a job and I work for a large healthcare system.  But I'm not even considered for jobs, because I don't have experience. This program is really for people already working in the field.  Wish I had been told that before I spent all that money.


----------



## NWCoder64 (Sep 13, 2013)

I also was told to try to get some kind of other position to gain a foothold (i.e., scheduler, records dept., etc.).  Unfortunately, in my area even those positions want at least a year of experience in the medical field.  I'll have my AAS in coding next May and get really discouraged since I can't even get an entry level position.  There are many times I feel like giving up but keep pressing forward because of all the time, effort, and money I've put into my studies.  I'm hoping with the implementation of ICD-10 next year things will change and us newbies will be given a chance.


----------



## katherinelandes (Sep 14, 2013)

*Ditto..not able to find work*

I have also been putting in applications about 3 a day for 6 months now.I even offered to intern for free to a local billing co.just to get experience..They all want experience coders no if ans or buts...We all believed the the story from the schools..The hospitals won't even let you apply for those so called entry level jobs without 1 yr medical experience it is a shame for those of us who really need to work..Good worker from Doylestown, Pa..


----------



## plasticscoder (Sep 14, 2013)

May I recommend applying to health insurance companies (Blue Cross, Cigna, UHC, Aetna, etc). Working in customer service/claims dept. will also provide invaluable experience in billing. Most companies don't require CPC certification to work in these departments. But if you have one, that won't hurt. In fact, your credentials may open doors for other opportunities on the payer side. This is how I got my start over 13 years ago.

Continue networking, stay optimistic and things will work out!


----------

